# Caddo Lake, Uncertain Texas



## miketx

Always wanted to go check out Caddo lake in East Texas so we looked it all up and found a nice cabin, according the internet images and headed that way. A little over 7 hours later we get into Marshall TX, pop. 22,000, and its traffic is as bad as the DFW metroplex! Sheesh! So from Marshall we took TX 43 to Uncertain past Caddo State Park. About 25 miles. We got there and went into Uncertain, population 94. No gas station, one tiny little store that was closed and no restaurants. Cool. Isolation!

We found the cabin in the middle of a pouring down torrential rain that was quite honestly telling me to turn around and head back because the lake was flooded. Water up in peoples yards, boat docks and decks under water, etc. But the WX said it would clear and it did. We didn't do much except look around and take in the scenery, but we would have liked to go on the charter boat rides and take pictures but with the lake flooded they were all on hold. The first night on the cabins very nice screened in porch we heard an owl. Ok no biggy because we all know Owls go hoo hoo hoo, right? Well this one must have had a megaphone! Talk about loud! Anyway here's a few pics.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Wow...that is pretty. Any gator there?


----------



## miketx

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Wow...that is pretty. Any gator there?


We didn't see any but every website says their are.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Watch your dog if you brought one. They love them some kegogi!


----------



## miketx

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Watch your dog if you brought one. They love them some kegogi!


I have cats and while I would like to take one, they will run off and I'll lose them. Cats are weird. We did hear several dogs howling rather loudly as if asserting territorial rights.


----------



## Hiryuu

miketx said:


> Always wanted to go check out Caddo lake in East Texas so we looked it all up and found a nice cabin, according the internet images and headed that way. A little over 7 hours later we get into Marshall TX, pop. 22,000, and its traffic is as bad as the DFW metroplex! Sheesh! So from Marshall we took TX 43 to Uncertain past Caddo State Park. About 25 miles. We got there and went into Uncertain, population 94. No gas station, one tiny little store that was closed and no restaurants. Cool. Isolation!
> 
> We found the cabin in the middle of a pouring down torrential rain that was quite honestly telling me to turn around and head back because the lake was flooded. Water up in peoples yards, boat docks and decks under water, etc. But the WX said it would clear and it did. We didn't do much except look around and take in the scenery, but we would have liked to go on the charter boat rides and take pictures but with the lake flooded they were all on hold. The first night on the cabins very nice screened in porch we heard an owl. Ok no biggy because we all know Owls go hoo hoo hoo, right? Well this one must have had a megaphone! Talk about loud! Anyway here's a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 181221 View attachment 181222 View attachment 181223 View attachment 181224 View attachment 181226 View attachment 181227
> 
> View attachment 181230



Glad you got to experience the great outdoors.

Don't eat the fish, Fish Consumption Bans and Advisories — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department
I think it is just the catfish in Caddo (PCB's)


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

miketx said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your dog if you brought one. They love them some kegogi!
> 
> 
> 
> I have cats and while I would like to take one, they will run off and I'll lose them. Cats are weird. We did hear several dogs howling rather loudly as if asserting territorial rights.
Click to expand...

Cats are not weird. They simply understand the convenience of the relationship as an alternative to doing things themselves. Dogs on the other hand...hope you had a great time.


----------

